# Melt and pour



## regansoap (May 1, 2015)

Hello there does anybody have recipe for melt and pour using mpg - just small batch 2 lb be great.   I have made 3 batches of m & p two will not lather one ok.   Please help an obsessive soap learner who refuses to be beaten............helllllp meeeeee


----------



## Seawolfe (May 1, 2015)

Regan, there were a few recipes posted or linked to in this thread: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=53775, none of them worked for you? The one I posted worked perfectly for me and 9 other people.

Have you made much regular CP or HP soap? Im wondering if there isnt a technique issue here rather than a recipe issue. Or if you have a dodgy ingredient.


----------



## regansoap (May 2, 2015)

Hi seawolf yes I have made loads of successful CP and HP soaps but I am determined to master melt and pour I am going to try your recipe and ill let you know how it goes many thanks for all your advice and help I really do appreciate it.


----------



## regansoap (May 4, 2015)

I think maybe mpg is different to p but I don't know how.


----------



## Seawolfe (May 4, 2015)

the first question on this Propylene Glycol FAQ page says:
"Propylene glycol is a colourless organic liquid. The chemical name is "Propane-1,2-diol" with formula C3H802. The CAS registry number is 57-55-6. Typical names are propylene glycol (PG) and monopropylene glycol (MPG). The propylene glycol can be manufactured in different grades. The most controlled grade is called propylene glycol-USP/EP and is manufactured and distributed according to high industry standards. The normal PG grade is called industrial grade. Both grades may be marketed under different trade names."

So I guess they are the same. I've only heard of PG but there's a lot I don't know.


----------



## regansoap (May 7, 2015)

Seawolf thank you.  The only other thing that could be affecting the lather is the water.  My husband says the water here in Wales is the best in uk.  Sooooooo I've got some rainwater ill use that.
This is my final attempt if this does not work I'm giving up and acknowledging my defeat.


----------



## Seawolfe (May 7, 2015)

Oh!! Do try it with distilled water - I noticed a HUGE difference in my liquid soap. The water may be wonderful for drinking, but you dont want those minerals in soap.



regansoap said:


> Seawolf thank you.  The only other thing that could be affecting the lather is the water.  My husband says the water here in Wales is the best in uk.  Sooooooo I've got some rainwater ill use that.
> This is my final attempt if this does not work I'm giving up and acknowledging my defeat.


----------

